
What is wrong with Lisp? - adrianm
http://metamodular.com/Essays/wrong.html
======
kazinator
> _To summarize that essay, they are simply victims of an incredibly strong
> psychological force (that exist to some degree in all of us) that makes the
> person attempt to explain away something new as being bad or useless, just
> in order to avoid the hard work of having to learn it._

In this case, the learning work isn't that hard; what is at play is the
cognitive dissonance from having invested a lot of time and effort into the
less effective alternatives. Like if you switch to this Lisp stuff, what
happens to your expertise in C++ template metaprogramming (or whatever).
People are threatened by anything which conflicts with their rationalization
of their past choices.

